# Polished Bliss®: RS6 MTM...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the latest one in for a bit (ALOT!) of correction work and was carried out by myself and Alan over the space of a week.

The car arrived looking pretty dull and a bit grubby - not surprising given the state of the roads lately:




























The leather was looking really sorry for itself due to ingrained dirt and poor dressings used by the previous owner:
































































I think these 2 pictures help show the lack of shine in the paintwork:



















Alan carried out the wash process and as always, started with wheels:










After a thorough pre rinse the wheels were sprayed with Meguiars Wheel Brightener (4:1)...










...agitated with [Raceglaze brushes and Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies...



















This was followed by a rinse and then an application of Autosmart Tardis:



















Wiping any tar spots off with an old MF towel:










Then another rinse:










Then a new product was applied to the wheels to remove iron contamination - same idea as Iron-X and still turns purple when there's a reaction but a different product all together 



















After a good agitation with the various brushes and then a final rinse the wheels were squeaky clean:










Arches and Tyres next, sprayed with Meguiars Super Degreaser (4:1)...




























A trolley jack was used to gain access to the arches incase you wondered where that huge clearance suddenly appeared from:










The car was then foamed with a strong APCsolution and left for a few minutes:










After a thorough rinse at high pressure at a temperature of approx 60 degrees all the door shuts, exterior trim etc were cleaned with APC:



















The engine bay was then cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser and then the car was washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plusbut no pics of this as Alan's camera batteries were charging.

Once washed (and batteries charge a bit) Autosmart Tardis was applied to the entire car:










Then wiped over with an old MF towel:










This was rinsed again and then any iron contamination was then removed with the new product:










Wiping it over with a MF towel:



















As you can see, the car bled purple for a while 










After another rinse off with hot water the car was put inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild:



















Very little contamination present after the chemical process carried out during the wash stage 

The car was then wiped dry with a Poorboys Waffle Weave towel (usually we pat dry but the car is about to get machined anyway so any marring induced will be removed):










Black Baron came out to play to get rid of any excess water hiding in the panel gaps, wheels etc:










The engine bay was sprayed with 303 Protectant in a Swissvax Mixing Bottle:










The tailpipes were polished with Raceglaze Alutech:



















Alan decided to get the interior out the way first










Making sure to pull the seams of the seats apart to get all the dirt out that builds up over the years:










All interior surfaces were wiped down with APC before the attention was turned to the leather.

Swissvax Leather Cleaner Forte was used to thoroughly clean all that grime and old product residue and bring the leather back to life:

*Before*:










*After*:










And one of the best 50/50's I've seen on leather for a while!










The leather was then fed with Raceglaze Leather Balm by bare hands to thoroughly work it in and interior glass was cleaned with Swissvax Crystal.

Now let's turn our attention to the paintwork:




























The entire car was covered in etchings and deep scratches so the initial plan of Alan helping with the correction stage with the Dual Action machine was put on hold as the defects were just too deep to be fully removed after a bit of time playing with some of the most aggressive combinations - the results weren't bad but they weren't to a Polished Bliss standard 

However, he managed to correct the tail and head lights using Menzerna 3.02 & Menzerna Spot Pads as well as the pillars and roof rails so at least that saved me a bit of time on those parts.

So, with Alan having done his thing with the wash stage and interior it was now my time to flex the muscle of the Makita.

The paint on this car was rock hard, one of the hardest I've polished in a while so it needed a pretty aggressive combination even by rotary standards.

A 3 stage correction job was carried out using Lake Country Foamed Wool & Menzerna Fast Gloss @ approx 2-2200rpm's then followed up with Lake Country Tangerine H-T pads and Menzerna 3.02 @ 1500rpm's with IPA wipe downs carried out in between.

The paint would then be further refined by Alan and the DA machine but this was left till the car had been rinsed off after the first 2 stages to get rid of all the dust.

I suppose I better show some correction shots, in no particular order 

You can just make out a 50/50 line down the bonnet:










*After 3.02:*










The roof had loads of little scuffs and scratches:










*During:*










*After:*










O/S front wing, showing the depth of the scratches pretty well:










And then after the first 2 stages of correction:










Driver's door had some pretty obvious sanding marks:










Under the 3M Sun Gun:










After correction (3 hits with the wool needed):










*N/S rear door before:*










*After:*










Under Halogen lighting:










Under 3M Sun Gun lighting:










*N/S wing before*:










*After*:



















*Rear bumper before*:










*After*:










*Tailgate before*:










*After*:










*Side skirt before*:










*After*:










*Front bumper before*:










This had been resprayed and as a result wasn't so badly scratched so I only needed 3.02 to correct it.

*After*:










*Top of rear bumper before*:










*After*:










*50/50*:



















*N/S front door before*:










*After*:










(Couple of deeper marks left which didn't warrant further clear coat removal)










The approximate level of clear coat removed during the first 2 stages of correction was around the 5-6 micron mark with some places slightly less where only one hit was needed.

The car was then rolled outside and given a thorough rinse to get rid of all the dust that had made its way into the panel gaps and then dried off again with the Black Baron.

Alan then got some more polishing practice by refining the finish further with the Das-6, Lake Country Finishing Pad & Menzerna 85RE.

I then finished off the car by prepping the paint for wax by applying Swissvax Cleaner Fluid a panel at a time before buffing off and then applied Crystal Rock to the entire car and left for 20 mins or so:










(The carbon fibre parts in the engine bay were done with the same process)

The front grills were enhanced and protected with Swissvax Protecton:

*Before*:










*After*:










Swissvax Autobahn was applied by bare hand to the alloys:










Then all the other minor details were done including polishing and protecting of the door shuts (Werkstat Prime Strong), dressing the tyres (Swissvax Pneu) and conditioning the interior and exterior rubbers with Swissvax Seal Feed:










One last thing letting the car down were the rusty wheel bolts:










So these were painted to greatly improve the overall appearance of the car:










And I think that's about it! Here are the finished shots :thumb:....





























































































































































































































































Thank you for taking the time to read, if you made it to the end then well done! 

Clark


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Great results!!

Adam


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic correction work Clark:thumb: Great write up on what was surely a very rewarding job, on arrival it was an absolute mess!!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:spot on:thumb::thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice work as always


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Love it, one of my favourite write ups in awhile.

Whats the new product similar to Iron X?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

wow , what results!!!!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job :thumb:, thanks for taking time to post this thread. Its a proper grubby car from the off eh?!

Ian


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

what a great turnaround!!! looks amazing and a great looking car too..
Well done.
Col.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Gob smacked - Fantastic detail.

The stance on that RS is spot on.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Enjoyable to read as always Also good idea to put direct link into products that used:thumb:

Those tailpipes looks stunning, did you guys polish it by hand or machine?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

saw this on your twitter... very nice work as always.

How much IronX (or new product) do you usually use per car?


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

nice turn around there . I want one of these cars aswell now


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

What a stunner. Brilliant turnaround.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! Great results. lovely car too!:thumb:


----------



## ARman (Feb 1, 2011)

Incredible corection :doublesho :thumb:, Very nice write-up, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense workmanship from PB again.

Not sure whether it's the car, the write up or the end result but that's in my eyes some of PB's finest work, superb.

Cleaer Fluid applied by hand or machine, Clark? Wax the customers choice?

Thanks for posting, much appreciated guys.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great job guys!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great job, looks so much better now.
especially the seats


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Wow what a transformation, excellent work again guys ! :thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic job, looks amazing!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job! :thumb: I can hardly believe that 50/50 on the seat though, I've never seen anything close to that!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Amazing job there :thumb: I love that engine :argie:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Talk about sow's ear to silk purse.

The paintwork looked so lifeless in the befores

Thanks for sharing it with us

Chris


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome car really showing its age.
Great correction, thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pauls car is gorgeous! Lucky loon and very nice detail! :thumb:


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very impressive. Think that must be one of the best allround details i have read for a very long time (if not the best!)


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the PB write ups 
Detailing to the extreme


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! Great work, the 50/50 of the leather was astonishing. Super impressive work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work as always there. Bet thats an absolute beast of a car!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very honest write up, and all the better for it! :thumb:

As for the 'new' product; it is a good one if I am right in my thinking (think the gel texture gives it away ) Been using it on wheels and paintwork for a while now and am impressed. Smells just as bad as iron-x even if a little different!


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Top work!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, that finish looks like it's been wetsanded, perfect now it's polished up! :thumb: :buffer:

Wondering what you did with the old car myself?! 

Do these cars ever come in with dings/scrapes/stonechips? They only ever seem to be dirty!


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great job looks brand new again


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

oh my DAYS.

Eeeeeehh PIC. EPIC!

That last pic just 'does it' for me 

Good work chaps.


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Stunning! One of my favourite motors, if only I could afford to keep putting the petrol in I might have one.


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Stunning! One of my favourite motors, if only I could afford to keep putting the petrol in I might have one.


----------



## Shopman (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the links, I wish I could afford all that stuff!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

never ceases to amaze me how many replies and views your threads get now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

another nice turnaround


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice write up!


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Buddy, *it's a wonderful detail*!!! :thumb:

*Congratulations*! 

*That Audi looks awesome.*

One hug, buddy...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wowzaa that is some turn around.

A standard RS6 is a beautiful car, but that looks great, love the wheel choice and its stance is peerrrfect!

Stunning work guys:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Great work guys, Very good write as well :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work guys that really was in need of some love.

Robbie


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Top notch as always guys :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

What a turnaround! Great results.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see that I am not the only one who loves S500. How would you compare S500 with 105, who I know you guys like?

Btw, nice job, guys!


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quite the transformation. :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great detail and write up again guys :thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

great write up great work


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing transformation :thumb:

Always still look forward to seeing your new threads even after all these years on DW.

Out of interest can you talk about the new product yet and will you be selling it soon ?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning work there guys :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work one of the best write ups and details i have seen. That 50/50 of the leather was brilliant


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Deep blue said:


> Enjoyable to read as always Also good idea to put direct link into products that used:thumb:
> 
> Those tailpipes looks stunning, did you guys polish it by hand or machine?


They were done by hand using a cut up LC light cut hand pad in literally a couple of minutes each side, sometimes they polish up easier than you thing they're going to 



jedi-knight83 said:


> saw this on your twitter... very nice work as always.
> 
> How much IronX (or new product) do you usually use per car?


Obviously it depends on how bad the contamination is, sometimes you only need around around 2-300ml if it's not overly bad but on a really bad car we can sometimes use up to a litre of the stuff although that's in extreme cases. From memory I think we used close to 500ml on the RS6 including the wheels.



gally said:


> Immense workmanship from PB again.
> 
> Not sure whether it's the car, the write up or the end result but that's in my eyes some of PB's finest work, superb.
> 
> ...


Cleaner Fluid applied by hand mate and the wax was my choice as the customer left it up to me, he has some waxes already so it made sense to finish it with something he can top up himself :thumb:



McClane said:


> Wow, that finish looks like it's been wetsanded, perfect now it's polished up! :thumb: :buffer:
> 
> Wondering what you did with the old car myself?!
> 
> Do these cars ever come in with dings/scrapes/stonechips? They only ever seem to be dirty!


Yes we do get the odd car with dents which is when we call in our PDR guy and if there's stone chips we can take care of that too, either by carefully touching them in if there's dozens or flattening them back if there's just a handfull 



Porta said:


> Nice to see that I am not the only one who loves S500. How would you compare S500 with 105, who I know you guys like?
> 
> Btw, nice job, guys!


S500 Obviously works a bit quicker and I find it fills a good bit less than 105 does despite being more oily, I've still not decided on which one cuts the most yet though - 105 is pretty impressive when you know how to get the best from it but I've been happy with S500 for a while now


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great - Nifty beasts aswell :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Clark, good choice with the LSP then.

I may or may not have slept next to my SV brushes recently... ahem.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Obviously it depends on how bad the contamination is, sometimes you only need around around 2-300ml if it's not overly bad but on a really bad car we can sometimes use up to a litre of the stuff although that's in extreme cases. From memory I think we used close to 500ml on the RS6 including the wheels.


Cheers... expensive old product to use then..


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice, Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Cheers... expensive old product to use then..


Not really, you only use it as often as you clay, it's not really something for using as part of a weekly wash.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

That car must of had a very very hard life. I would say that was worse than the Lotus Elise and Evo a while back! 

Leather shot was awesome. Sometimes one wishes they had bad leather just to restore it LOL.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb correction,nice turnaround...nice 50/50 photo of leather...


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome correction and car! :thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Amazing transformation of a great car :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely stuff! But I'm a sucker for an Audi!


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

That 50/50 leather shot is insane! Amazing turn around.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning job! Its amazing to see that even expensive "elite" vehicles are also abused.

How much power is it packing? Should be 500+?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

L.J. said:


> Absolutely stunning job! Its amazing to see that even expensive "elite" vehicles are also abused.
> 
> How much power is it packing? Should be 500+?


I wouldn't say it had been abused, it was just a bit grubby and the paintwork was basically a result of incorrect washing by the previous owner 

Power is indeed 500+BHP and it sounds very nice with that Miltek exhaust :driver::thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Are the MF cloths binned after coming into contact with the 'Iron X'?

I am yet to touch the stuff with a cloth as you are supposed to do, because I'm thinking I'll have to throw it away due to the stink.

As you well know, it's not the kind of smell you want in your house, or washing machine!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Brilliant work!

My ex-gf had a S3 MTM, quick as hell it was, until it got written off DOH!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work guys, really like this shaped RS6, can appreciate how tough the paint is.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

sunning stunning!!!:thumb:

These MTM versions if its had all the extras are so so fast!!!!!! I've driven so serious cars in my time but being a family estate car its just awesome!!

If you get a chance just hit the LOUD pedal at 3000rpm and hang on


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

top work, would love to own one of these

alex


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Love the wheels, droool.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! Look at the engine bay! Huge difference there! 

You brought a tired looking car back to the beast it deserves to be! Well done!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bez said:


> Are the MF cloths binned after coming into contact with the 'Iron X'?
> 
> I am yet to touch the stuff with a cloth as you are supposed to do, because I'm thinking I'll have to throw it away due to the stink.
> 
> As you well know, it's not the kind of smell you want in your house, or washing machine!


Yeah we bin all cloths that are used for Iron-X and Tardis jobs


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome detail guys enjoyed reading that 

Baz


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome! so inspirational!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work, write-up and photo's too, lads!:thumb:

Awesome motor!:driver:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

You know already that a lot of us will re-read threads... just had to do a double take on this photo;










Couldn't tell if the part had been removed = great polishing skills sir :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Such a wh0re JD.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work guys! Loved the write up. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## tukan (May 12, 2009)

Hi
So whats the new product to the wheels to remove iron contamination - same idea as Iron-X and still turns purple when there's a reaction??
thanks


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

tukan said:


> Hi
> So whats the new product to the wheels to remove iron contamination - same idea as Iron-X and still turns purple when there's a reaction??
> thanks


Have a look on the site.....

(The Brake Duster - it's also absolutely safe on bodywork)


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Without a doubt,that's the best 50/50 on leather I have seen!


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great results and another informative write-up. Thanks


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

fantastic work to the PB guys!
great turnaround! well done
Chris


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Superb job, better than new :thumb:


----------



## Martin1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome thread mate, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask on here as I'm new on this, but how much did you charge for that, when I get my new car, I'm looking to get it fully detailed. Thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work guys.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

fantastic job. congratulations


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Martin1988 said:


> Awesome thread mate, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask on here as I'm new on this, but how much did you charge for that, when I get my new car, I'm looking to get it fully detailed. Thanks


Prices can be found here mate: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services-service-options.html


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Abolutely stunning!

My favourite car of all time. :argie:


----------



## [email protected]| (Jun 4, 2011)

I think this is one of my favorites so far Clark, been reading up on your oldest posts on here as well. Been a reader for years now with no posts.

Loved the leather before and afters!

Steve


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

[email protected]| said:


> I think this is one of my favorites so far Clark, been reading up on your oldest posts on here as well. Been a reader for years now with no posts.
> 
> Loved the leather before and afters!
> 
> Steve


Thank you very much


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

The owner must have been happy as Larry!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

That is awesome mate!


----------

